

Ask HN:Review my Startup site - Reematch

i am Johnpaul Elias and i have a startup named reematch need help on user acquisition. Please give me feed back on what you think of my Technology
reematch.com
======
akbar501
User acquisition will be greatly helped if you can provide evidence.
Specifically, have some friends or people you know use the service and
document the results. Show that the service works.

Overall, good idea (assuming everything works effortlessly).

~~~
Reematch
wow slipped my mind great idea. i might try to show how many jobs we matched
per different user

------
Reematch
auto job matching based on users linkedin profile with relevancy scores on
each job buit in with an adaptive learning engine that knows wich jobs you
like and dislike as you use the web app!

